# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam Koi Pemula 2014

## lombok_koi

Numpang share foto kolam nubie ya suhu2 skalian. Setelah banyak konsultasi sama suhu2 d sini + plus arsitek rmh akhirnya kolam jdi dibuat.





Ukuran kolam sekarang belum termasuk plesteran = 2,2 x 5. Kedalaman air ntar rencana bakalan sekitar 1,7m.

Filter 3,45 x 1,1. Kedalaman air 1,7m jg + plus bakki shower 4 tingkat

Ntar d update lg progressnya...

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ardi Marzan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

om share estimasi biayanya juga ya. buat perbandingan lg mikir2 mau bikin kolam nih

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Mantaap... jangan lupa instalasi pipa duluan dari kolam utama ke chamber (bottom drain, airasi, pipa arus bawah), pipa backwash dari chamber, pipa inlet dan outlet yang lain dipasang duluan sebelum plesteran.

(Termasuk juga kalau mau pasang lamu LED dibagian dasar kolam, hehehe... )

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andhi132

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Wuih.. mantep kolamnya om... lahannya luas banget, jadi seolah2 kolamnya kecil.. pdhl guede.. (*apalagi klo dibandingin dgn punya newbie..  :: )

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peyek Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gudanggolf

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gudanggolf

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

> mantapp nih om.. skalian ijin berguru disini


Harus nabung nih aku om. Biar bisa niru kolamkayak ini nih.

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

mau numpang share progres buat chamber2 filternya dl. tadi sore tukangnya sempat dapet masang batu permukaan jg, bsk tinggal finishing kerjaan d chamber doank lg dikit

filter chamber secara keseluruhan


chamber 1 & 2


chamber 3 & 4

----------


## D4171EL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Masi newbie om. Masi bljr jg


om lombok koi siapa and dimana? kmrn sayang ga ketemuan ya

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> itu bolongin PVC pakai apa om bisa rapih begitu????


D bor om. Kebetulan emang tukangnya rapi aja kerjanya

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Rapi om kolamnya, air tanah atau pam? Kolam baru tp Bersih banget airnya
> Top deh


sumber airnya sumur bor. sy pengen cek parameter air sebenernya om cmn blm beli alatnya. airnya kliatan kebiru2an tapi gk tau gara2 efek cahaya atau gmn




> Mantapppp kolamnya om.. rapi bener bikinnya.. ikannya pasti yahud2 semua nih..


makasi om.. ikannya cmn pond quality doank kok om bukan kelas kontes punya. ntar hari minggu masukin ikan sy update lg




> mantap kolamnya om... luar biasaaaaa


makasi om... kolamnya om dony jauh lebih mantep kayanya.



> Istimewa sekali om... Semoga lahan kosong disekelilingnya dibikin kolam yang lebih gede


hahaha. kayanya si gk mungkin om

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

wah akhirnya selesai nih kolamnya... keren banget om... selamat ya... ditunggu fotonya pas koi nya dah dicemplungin...  :Hat:

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Pengaruh pump kemungkinan besar kurang gede kapasitasnya





> om2 sekalian klo SS nyedotnya ogah2an itu kendalanya apa y? kebetulan punya sy seperti itu. cuman nyebentuk pusaran air doank gt tapi kotorannya gk mau masuk filter. 
> 
> Minyak dari pakannya itu agak susah ilang jadinya, mesti puasa 1 hari baru bisa ilang. SS masuk ke chamber 1 (mekanik) pake pipa 2inch tapi pipa vertikal yg 4inch untuk d kolam (setelah keni lsg perlop sok 4inch). apa mungkin itu penyebabnya jdi sedotan gk bisa kuat? karena pipa kegedean??

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Kalo saya bakki shower pake Tsurumi 40pu cukup kuat n deras airnya...

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## buana inti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Pompanya kebesaran hehe


Klo kebesaran si kayanya gk. Turnover skitar 1,5x per jam. Cmn emang sekatnya aj yg ketinggian jdi tinggi air mesti d naikin lg dikit

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Om..itu air ujan dr genteng lsg jatuh ke kolam ? Apa ga riskan ? T


hmm tergantung hujannya om.... klo deras masuk ke kolam klo cmn hujan2 biasa kena batu permukaannya...

minggu lalu sempat ujan, ikan2 sy malah demen2 maen air dari itu genteng smuanya saling tumpang tindih

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Sukses bro

----------


## saputpoleng

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> virus mode on, waktunya belanja ikan.
> om lomboknya dimana? minggu lalu saya ke lombok di jalan kerinci


Sy d tengah kotanya om..

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Kinclong air nya oom....udah mature yaaa... Di rumah masih belum kinclong aja nih....gimana resepnya oom....


blm mature 100% om. cmn kinclong setengah kedalaman air doank. BD blm bisa kliatan jelas mungkin lg 3bln. resepnya hanya bisa bersabar om asalkan setup kolam udah bener..




> ouh gtu..wah kbtulan saya...ada jual...klo minta via pm aja ya om Lombok...


hahaha ntar deh klo udah mau beli sy pm

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

[QUOTE=lombok_koi;420227]itu video om... coba d klik aja trs play
Oh.... video ya, maaf maklum pakai hp gak bisa bedain foto atau video, heheheeeeee.......

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nasrul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

[QUOTE=oasis;424398]


> Kolam newbie udah beres nih om2 sekalian. Mau numpang share dulu sore2 gini
> 
> Bak kontrol
> [URL=http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/sumitro88/media/IMG_5169.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> Om ikut nanya pipe bacwash yang dari chamber itu pake berapa inch? Dan pump pake apa ?


om fotonya gak nongol

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## flagerr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

om update foto terbaru kolamnya dong, biar bisa belajar

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

